# Trying to find some electrical components for my 210



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

I can't seem to find the correct battery cables OR any fusible links for my car at any chain parts store. None of hte cables can be plugged into the fusible links, and the fusible link seems to not exist any more :|

Anyone know of a place or website that still carries these bits? There isn't exactly an abundance of 210s in junkyards around here...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I just made my own fusible links, my car didn't even have any when i got it, so I added in 2 circuit breakers in where they went, I think 20 or 30 amp and that was an easy fix. Same for battery cables, i think you may have to get one of those positive cables with the thin wire that comes off directly to power the "car" while the big cable goes to the starter. I'd say it's about $30 in parts tops, and you can get an new ground strap too.


----------

